# Just Cancelled a May 18, Middle Fork



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Wish it was for June when I have time off!


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

It is up on recreation.gov right now! wish I could grab it.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

annnnnd, gone lol. that was fast.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Out of curiosity, with the basin at 65%, what is this year most comparable to for the hydrograph data on the USFS website?

Phillip


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Whoever got it look me up I have the same launch day.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

restrac2000 said:


> Out of curiosity, with the basin at 65%, what is this year most comparable to for the hydrograph data on the USFS website?
> 
> Phillip


ftp://ftp.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/states/id/webftp/recession/mf_salmon.pdf

Looks like they are saying 1979...


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

fiftyohmahasethut


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

Funny. I happened to randomly browse through when it was available. I wondered if it would last long. That date doesn't work for me though. Close call.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

TAKE MEEEEEE!!!! (selway)


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

kayakfreakus said:


> ftp://ftp.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/states/id/webftp/recession/mf_salmon.pdf
> 
> Looks like they are saying 1979...


The recession vs Banner is using 2005 for comparsion

ftp://ftp.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/states/id/webftp/snow-stream/mfsalmon_halfmelt.gif


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> TAKE MEEEEEE!!!! (selway)


Sure, blow off several invites, and now begging for a Selway trip!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

carvedog said:


> The recession vs Banner is using 2005 for comparsion
> 
> ftp://ftp.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/states/id/webftp/snow-stream/mfsalmon_halfmelt.gif


Jerry,

Sent you a PM.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

duct tape said:


> Sure, blow off several invites, and now begging for a Selway trip!


It is my backyard! and ends up at my home away from home (between Lochsa and SF Clearwater)


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Another one is currently available for the 18th.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

mania said:


> Whoever got it look me up I have the same launch day.


Yeah brah, picked up permit for the 18 th this am. We won't be hard to find. 3 stack of sotars and late night dance party complete with a disco ball at boundary.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

bucketboater said:


> Yeah brah, picked up permit for the 18 th this am. We won't be hard to find. 3 stack of sotars and late night dance party complete with a disco ball at boundary.


Nice.  look for the purple escape van mix of cats and kayaks.


----------

